# Yang Chengfu - Long form in stills



## Xue Sheng (Dec 11, 2013)

Yang Chengfu Taijiquan 108 movements


----------



## colemcm (Dec 11, 2013)

Yang Cheng Fu and Chen Wei Ming


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 11, 2013)

Yang Style Taijiquan

Yang Chengfu

Chen Wei-Ming

Tung Ying Chieh


----------



## colemcm (Dec 11, 2013)

I have a poster above my computer of the still shots in the first video, which I believe are taken from the first book that Yang Cheng Fu and Chen Wei Ming put together. The pictures have definitely been cleaned up in the video though. It's nice to see them restored so well. Thanks for sharing!


----------

